# [SOLVED] New Gaming PC build



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello TSF,

I am planning on building a new PC by late October, with a 1600$ budget, and here is my current build, I want better suggestions.

Motherboard: 119.99$
Newegg.com - ASUS H87-PRO LGA 1150 Intel H87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
RAM: 159.99$
Kingston HyperX 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 Desktop Memory XMP HyperX Blu Model KHX16C10B1K2/16X - Newegg.com
Graphic Card: 619.99$
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-R799D5-6GD-B Radeon HD 7990 6GB 768-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card
HDD: 89.99$
Western Digital WD Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - Newegg.com
SSD: 89.99$
Mushkin Enhanced Chronos MKNSSDCR240GB-7 2.5" 240GB SATA III 7mm Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - Newegg.com
Processor: 309.99 $
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-4770 Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770
PSU: 54.99$
COOLER MASTER eXtreme Power Plus RS700-PCAAE3-US 700W ATX 12V v2.3 Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com
Case: 119.99$
NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
DVD: 19.99$
ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com

Total 1584.91$

I play guild wars 2 and the World vs World gets really annoying with my current PC since its really crowded FPS usually drops to 14-16 and I play other games too, like 
Total War: Rome 2. And I wanna get the best of them, oh and tell me if I missed something.
Budget might get lower or higher, I'll give a fixed amount later.
Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

You have a lot of low quality and unrecommended parts in your build.

Your best bet is to choose a build from our recommended build guide here: 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html

Those are all top quality and recommended parts.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

The 1600 Intel build is actually cheaper ....I like it, but is it possible to get the ATI radeon 7990 and still not go over 1600$ by cutting back on things on the recommended build ?

The SSD is out of stock btw

And i wanna know which is better the AMD or Intel.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

There isn't an answer to that question but you will see a price difference i.e Intel will cost more than AMD.

I personally always go intel for CPUs and nvidia for GPUs for two reasons 1. Intel are far ahead of AMD and they have more money. 2. AMD driver updates used to be dodgy and that put me off for life.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

AMD and Intel is a personal choice. They will perform the same. 

What you can do is get rid for the SSD and grab the 7990. SSDs are not really worth the cost. It's there if you need it. For gaming you won't need it.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Other than the power supply, I don't see anything wrong with what is listed in post #1.

Swap it out for one of these:
Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Power Supplies, Power Supplies, XFX, 701W - 800W


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*



gcavan said:


> Other than the power supply, I don't see anything wrong with what is listed in post #1.
> 
> Swap it out for one of these:
> Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Power Supplies, Power Supplies, XFX, 701W - 800W



in my last build i also bad power supply why do I keep doing that o.o....what makes a power supply better?..oh and is the motherboard good or should i go with the one from the recommended build...I could use the extra for SSD


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

The PSU is lower quality and not recommended. Stay with SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG for insured quality/reliability.
G.Skill & Corsair are the better brand choices for RAM and a matched pair of 2x4GB is more than enough for a gaming PC.
$120 for a case is a bit much but they are a personal choice. Bear in mind, you are the one that has to live with the case.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

the power supply is the most important part, no point in buying good parts then powering them with some crap thing.

crap power supplies can cause all sorts of problem plus there is often a big variation in the actual wattage on a crap psu.

when it comes to computer components especially the psu a good named brand which is usually expensive means it will be good.

Seasonic, xfx or antec HCG should be your choice, all those makes of psu are made by seasonic.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

That actually makes a lot of sense ...oh i wasn't sure about the case either...but i like the style ^^ all cases come now with LED lights right ? they look awesome


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Very few cases actually have lighting installed. Many have LED lit fans. 
Lights can be very distracting/annoying in a short time. :smile:
Again, cases are a personal choice.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

my case(gigabyte 3D aurora 570) has LED lit fans and i love it....had it for 5 years probably.....upgraded PC twice but always kept the case


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Again, cases are a personal choice. Give me a black box and I'm good. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

when it comes to cases i am more interested in how good the airflow and cable management is.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

I'm a little lost now. Are you still planning on using the parts found in the $1600 Intel?


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

I am lost too...I am not sure........With the build in my post I can get an SSD....if the motherboard I chose is good then ill stick to it, but I'll still change the power supply and ill get the RAM from the intel 1600 build.

Can you give me a processor comparison ?? 

i still need your advice.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Lets stick with your build but here are the items that *need* to be changed:

PSU should be changed to a XFX or Seasonic branded PSU.

RAM needs to be either G.Skill or Corsair branded and 8GB is more then enough. Make sure to select 1600MHz for the speed.

You'll do a little better with Asus, Sapphire or PowerColor AMD GPUs.

Like I said above SSDs should only be added if you have the extra money. My recommendation would be as follows: Samsung, Crucial, SanDisk, Seagate.

i7s vs i5s have no real comparison. They are basically the same thing. Stick with the i5.

Make those changes above and come back with a new build.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Motherboard: 119.99$
Newegg.com - ASUS H87-PRO LGA 1150 Intel H87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
RAM: 84.99$
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM - Newegg.com
Graphic Card: 649.99$
Newegg.com - PowerColor AX7990 6GBD5-M4DHG Radeon HD 7990 6GB 384-bit x2 GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 CrossFireX Support Video Card
HDD: 69.99$
Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive Bare Drive - Newegg.com
Processor: 239.99 $
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-4670K Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I54670K
PSU: 79.99$
XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com
Case: 119.99$
NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
DVD: 19.99$
ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com
SSD: 120.99$
Newegg.com - SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE120KW 2.5" TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) With Desktop Bundle Kit





There is a 100$ difference between the i7 and the i5 is there really no apparent difference that I am gonna notice like the FPS in guild wars 2 i hear its processor related ( according to guild wars 2 forums )


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

750W is the bare minimum for a 7990 GPU. 
There's no reason to spend $650 on a GPU.

XFX Core Edition PRO850W (P1-850S-NLB9) 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

SeaSonic M12II 850 SS-850AM 850W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Semi-modular Power Supply - Newegg.com

Antec High Current Gamer Series HCG-900 ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V v2.91 SLI 80 PLUS BRONZE Power Supply - Newegg.com

Personally, I would go with Sapphire or Asus brand for the GPU.

Have you considered just following our suggested builds? The $1600 or even the $1200 Intel builds should do all you want/need.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

You can get the same performance GPU at haft the cost:

SAPPHIRE 100351SR Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card OC with Boost - Newegg.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can get the same performance GPU at haft the cost:
> 
> SAPPHIRE 100351SR Radeon HD 7970 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card OC with Boost - Newegg.com


And your listed 650W XFX PSU would be sufficient with a 7970.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

i chose the 7990 according to 

September 2013: Graphics Card Performance Per Dollar

the 7970 is behind in performance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

You won't be able to tell the difference at all.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You won't be able to tell the difference at all.



with the i5 or with the 7970.. ??

you know I play Total War Rome 2....even with that game there wont be any difference ??

what bout the GTX 770....I was kinda leaning towards the Geforce instead of AMD....And i want something that will be good for the future too.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Keep the i5, you good on that.

The 7970 is still a top tier card and will suit your needs just fine. It will handle what ever you wish to throw at it.

I would then end up recommending you go with a GTX 760 :grin:. Either a GTX 760 or AMD 7970 will do the trick.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

cool, the 650W is good for the gtx 760??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Yes the XFX 650W will do just fine for the GTX 760.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Motherboard: 119.99$
Newegg.com - ASUS H87-PRO LGA 1150 Intel H87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
RAM: 84.99$
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM - Newegg.com
Graphic Card: 249.99$ OR 449.99$
Newegg.com - MSI N760-2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Video Card
OR
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-N770OC-4GD GeForce GTX 770 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready WindForce 3X 450W Video Card
HDD: 69.99$
Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com
Processor: 239.99 $
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-4670K Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I54670K
PSU: 79.99$
XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com
Case: 119.99$
NZXT Phantom PHAN-001WT White Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com
DVD: 19.99$
ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com
SSD: 120.99$
Newegg.com - SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE120KW 2.5" TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) With Desktop Bundle Kit


I like this case : Azza CSAZ-102E Sparton 102E Mid Tower Gaming Case - ATX, Full ATX, Micro ATX, 4x Ext 5.25, 2x Ext 3.5, 4x Int 3.5, 3x 120mm Fans, 2 x USB Ports at TigerDirect.com

Is it good ? putting the style aside... or cases never matter ? 



I could use the extra bucks for monitor/speakers/mouse/keyboard. but which graphic card? the 770 or 760.......if I choose the 760 maybe i could go for the i7...?? or is it not necessary ?? My PC still runs smoothly after 3 years with a first generation i7 and ATI radeon 6900 HD. Is it still good because of the i7 ??!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Go for the GTX 760, don't get the GTX 770 but switch it to a Asus or EVGA branded card. And keep your i5. Use the money elsewhere.

Personally, I like Cooler Master, NZXT, Antec or Corsair cases but that is up to you.

All of the rest looks fine.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Motherboard: 119.99$
Newegg.com - ASUS H87-PRO LGA 1150 Intel H87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
RAM: 84.99$
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM - Newegg.com
Graphic Card: 259.99$
Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 02G-P4-2765-KR GeForce GTX 760 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support w/ EVGA ACX Cooler Video Card
HDD: 69.99$
Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com
Processor: 239.99 $
Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-4670K Haswell 3.4GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I54670K
PSU: 79.99$
XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com
Case: 64.99$
NZXT Crafted Series G921RB Mid Tower Computer Case - 3 x 5.25 Drive Bays, 6 x 3.5 Drive Bays, 7 x Exp Slots, 3 x 120mm Fans, Black/Blue (921RB-001-BL) at TigerDirect.com
DVD: 19.99$
ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com
SSD: 120.99$
Newegg.com - SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE120KW 2.5" TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) With Desktop Bundle Kit


Perfect build...probably? 

way below the budget but i love it...thanks ^^


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Be sure to include the price of an operating system.


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

119.99$ windows 8.1....should i get the pro?....I have Windows 8 Pro on my current PC but I don't know the difference. I will check.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

The last component list is a keeper.
No need for the Pro version of 8.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Windows 8 Pro has some nice extra features but the average user may not need them. 

This article explains the differences. 

HTG Explains: Do You Need the Professional Edition of Windows 8?


Below is a guide to using 3rd-party apps to give "Pro" functionality to the standard edition.


How to Get Pro Features in Windows Home Versions with Third Party Tools


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

Pro versions mainly add more fluff. :smile:


----------



## xweel (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

guess I'll go for the normal version....I have a Pro version and I never used its unique features, well you people really helped me out. Thanks a lot ^^


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New Gaming PC build*

No problem! The build in post #30 looks prefect!

If you get Windows 8 be sure to buy the 64bit OS!!

Also be sure to upgrade it to Windows 8.1 this Friday:

Meet Windows 8.1 Preview - Microsoft Windows


----------

